# Art/Object Issues > Art/Object Handling and Installation >  Hardware for mounting plexiglass flush to wall

## Wendell Eckholm

Does anyone have a recommendation for hardware which is both strong and aesthetically pleasing to mount a large piece of 1/4" plexiglass (approx. 72 x 96) flush to the wall?  

Thanks for all suggestions --

----------


## Gallagher

My first thought would be mirror clips which would be painted to match the wall color, or simple screws through holes in the plexi if possible; again, one would need to paint them out.

----------


## Rick

I've had success using "tenter" hooks (or "tenterhooks") to install 1/4 plexi, flat to the wall. I've found it to work in both drywall/gypsum board as well as some kinds of masonry. I have not used them in plywood, but I can't imagine why they wouldn't work for that, as well.

The ones I've used seem to be made from brass, about a 16th inch in thickness. One thing I like about them is they tend to present a low profile when standing directly in front of the install.

Here's a link to one supplier: http://www.fabricfarms.com/WR67.html

tenterhooks.jpg

----------


## tom@okeeffe.com

Most Mirror hanging hardware should work. 
Below is a good example
http://www.amazon.com/CRL-E-Z-Mount-...nging+hardware

Tom
Withey & Co
Los Angeles

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

I like this style of spring-loaded clip also. 
Below is a low visibility version. 

top clip what you see.jpg
This is what you see.

Top clip rev.jpg
The top clips (can also be used on one side) have the "hook" portion of the clip held in place with a strong spring.

top clip raised.jpg
With the "body" of the clip secured to the wall the "hook" part can be raised almost twice as high as the height of the surface that holds the material in place. The shiny part in this blurry picture is normally covered when the tension is released so this shows how much clearance it gives you.

bottom fixed clip rev.jpg
The base "fixed" clip is more basic. Note that these normally come with a cork ring to mitigate vibration. In the case of artwork versus mirrors you would might want to replace it with volara or something and you might had something thinner on the inside of the "hook" component to prevent scratching the surface of the plex.

Cheers!

----------


## hnoor0044

I've found it to work in both drywall/gypsum board as well as some kinds of masonry.

----------


## jwilliams

Thanks for the link. I lost track of a supplier for these hooks. Very useful for small, flat items!

----------

